# Jumper Block?



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, so now that i feel really retarded for not seeing the I/O in the motherboard box, im gonna ask another stupid question... My hard drives (Seagate 500GB X 2) didnt come with any cables at all. i have power cables that came with my tower and they should work, however, i have no idea how to get the darn thing hooked up to the motherboard or what the hell a jumper block is. the hard drives came wrapped in bubblewrap with no instructions or anything, the only reason i know is cuz there is some info on the top of the hard drive.


----------



## Mawer IV (Jun 24, 2007)

First thing: is your Hard Drive SATA or IDE/ATA?


----------



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

Its SATA


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well first I assume you bought PATA drives if you're worrying about jumper blocks. Those are on the back end of each drive. One would need to be set to Master and one to Slave. There is what's called cable select too but for now look for this per the attached image.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Posting at the same time. SATA, no need to worry about jumpers then.


----------



## Mawer IV (Jun 24, 2007)

Well SATA shouldn't have any need for jumper blocks they're for IDE Hard drives, so don't worry about them.

So go on a good site and buy a SATA cable (obviously)

Then when it comes it'll only fit in one of the two sockets on the Hard Drive and the sockets on the Motherboard are quite obvious:


----------



## Mawer IV (Jun 24, 2007)

Then the power cable will only fit in the remaining socket on the Hard Drive, simple.


----------



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THAN K YOU. this is so confusing to me, lol... i have everything working, i tested all the power, the only things i cant connect are the hard drives and the fan that is built in but the video card, cpu fan, and motherbord all work fine.

Once again, thank you so much! lol.


----------



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

my only other question (for today i think) is, do certain kinds of SATA cables work for certain types of hard drives??? like i said, im slighlty retarded.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You may have a jumper on the drive. It would be for a speed limiter. If your board / controller supports only sata1 and your drive is sata2, you MAY need to set the jumper. 

Note many times a new drive works fine with an older board.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

crjdriver said:


> You may have a jumper on the drive. It would be for a speed limiter. If your board / controller supports only sata1 and your drive is sata2, you MAY need to set the jumper.
> 
> Note many times a new drive works fine with an older board.


:up:

crjdriver's got it - SATA-II drives will typically come with a jumper installed that limits throughput to 1.5GBs instead of 3.0GBs. This is to ensure backwards compatibility with older SATA controllers. If your motherboard is capable of 3.0GBs, then you'd want to remove this jumper.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> im slighlty retarded.


By the way, that's "Computing Technology Challenged". We must be correct here.


----------



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

lol, nah, i know I'm retarded about it, I accept and acknowledge that fact so its all good. Thanks again for all the help, I dont have jumper block cables and im not sure what is required on my motherboard, again with the slightly challenged thing. I have this motherboard http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131096 and 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148136


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, if you go to the 3rd mobo image you'll see the 2 SATA connectors and if you go to the 2nd image of the drive(s) you'll see the SATA connectors there. You use the cables shown before in someone's post to connect there to there.

Both the drives and the mobo are SATA 3 so no problem there.

ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache *SATA 3.0*Gb


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: That mobo should have come with all the cables you need. An OEM drive typically will not.


----------



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

once again, and im sure not for the last time, lol. thanks a lot. when i get home im gonna try to finish up the computer and i should be done. ill post one last one to let you guys know if i managed or not, though i dont have my monitor yet (i hope its there when i get home today) but we will see how it goes. 
THANKS!!!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## frost2fa (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks


----------

